# New tech



## ICE (Aug 17, 2013)

https://www.spaceglasses.com/


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2013)

NeverWet is mind-blowing. [VIDEO]


----------



## ICE (Sep 2, 2013)

old tech

Fascinating 1936 footage of a car assembly line. [VIDEO]


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty cool ICE.......pun not intended....


----------



## ICE (Sep 21, 2013)

Power cleaning with a 1000 watt laser. [VIDEO]

A web site that sells the laser used this as proof of how gentle laser cleaning is:





design-chick by onetigerloose, on Flickr

Only one duckling was blinded in the making of this video.


----------

